# I wanted to join the Reserves in Toronto: how hard is it to get in?



## InquisitiveStudent (3 Jan 2013)

I'm a 22 year old university student and seriously considering joining the reserves. My idea was to join the reserves for a combat role like infantry or artillery, but I hear reserve units in Toronto are very limited and picky in who they accept or hire for very certain roles and it seems those roles are not combat related. Maybe I am confused here but how hard is it to join the reserve? Can I just go and sign up provided I am physically fit or do I need to have some certifications, hand in a resume and hope for a job interview?


----------



## 421_434_226 (3 Jan 2013)

A good place to start would be here

http://forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100 

You could also try using the search function to look for more specific information on the site or experiences of others.


----------



## MikeL (3 Jan 2013)

Look at the different units that in the GTA,  make a list of the ones you are interested in joining, and find their locations.  Call or visit them(on a parade night) and ask your questions there, etc the unit recruiter will give you the info you need on how to apply,  if there are spots open, etc.


To join the CF,  you fill out a application form, and you will be given appointment times for your aptitude test, medical, etc once your application is reviewed, etc.   Don't expect all of this to happen very quickly,  the process can take time.


32 Canadian Brigade Group units
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/32cbg_hq/units-unites/index-eng.asp

Once you pick out some units,  I would also google the unit name as they may have another website(not a army.forces.gc.ca one) - they may have more information on that website compared to the DND one.

ex Royal Regiment of Canada
DND Website - http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/rrc/
Non DND Website - http://www.theroyalregimentofcanada.org/


----------



## greenmachine (5 Jan 2013)

Research the reserve units in the GTA. There are several. Including infantry, artillery, combat engineer and support. There is also the Naval reserves. Your best shot is to go into the CFRC and ask for a list of all the regiments and their contact info. Most are probably looking to begin the application process around March or April to begin BMQ around September. 

I was interested in joining in Toronto, and from what the recruiter told me, it can get quite competitive. Get your application in early and you will probably luck out. First come first serve etc etc

Good luck. Any questions you can PM if you want, as I have just completed the recruiting process to join the Reserves.


----------



## prhray (5 Jan 2013)

Many people are suggesting to visit the unit  to talk to the unit recruiter. I did exactly the same several times during 2012 summer and was turned away every time. I also tried to call the regiments, but was told to go to the local recruiting centre.  At the recruiting centre, I was asked to fill out a form, and the guy there said they have many people on the waiting list, so it would take a long time to get to my application. 
My question is, should I just wait and hope for them to contact me when they reach my application, or should I keep visiting/calling the units I'm interested in?


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (5 Jan 2013)

I am currently in the application process to join the Governor General's Horse Guards, an Armoured Reconnaissance regiment based in Toronto, and I had a very similar experience. I called around and didn't receive a lot of correspondence on the behalf of the Forces. However, I simply left messages for each unit's recruiter and/or got an email address for that units recruiter, and eventually got an answer from the Governor General's Horse Guards. I made an appointment to go and meet with the recruiter at the Denison Armoury and got all the forms, and from that point I just followed the recruiter's instructions with regards to what to do with CFRC Toronto.


----------



## greenmachine (6 Jan 2013)

prhray,

I'd say your best shot is to keep trying to contact the regiments. I was looking into the Queens Own Rifles before I decided on a regiment in Hamilton. I have their recruiters contact info, if you were interested at all in them. They have a mailing list and he sends up to date info to everyone regarding when they will be taking apps. 

When I visted the CFRC in Toronto, it honestly felt like buddy was giving me the run around. I told him I wanted to join the army reserves, and the life sucked right out of his face. He said "Well, there's hundreds if not thousands of applicants already waiting, why not try the Navy reserve? You'll be in a month!" Keep in mind, he was a Navy guy.  : I did however, get a list with all the regiments in the brigade, and all their info. So I at least suggest going in and grabbing that, instead of aimlessly searching the web.


----------



## pastintop (20 Jan 2013)

Go to CFRC and get a list of all the units in the Toronto area. Contact each unit and see if they are hiring. From there I would visit each individually on a parade night (make an appointment) and see what they do. Then make a decision on which would best suit you.


----------



## canucksnation (21 May 2014)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone have recently (within the past 6-8 months) applied for the Reserves at one of the units in Toronto and got in? or have any information if the units are hiring? Cheers


----------



## Vanguard48 (29 Jun 2014)

Greetings all allow me to interject.

Canucksnation to answer your question I'd advise you take the previous answers given above to solve your question. Research all the regiments, give them a google and lookup their parade nights and recruiting email address and/or telephone number(s). Drop in to the armoury during a parade night and then ask on from there, demonstrate to them that you really want in and are not just some guy pondering about it for fun.

The Moss Park armoury hosts the QOR, 48th Highlanders, 7th Toronto Artillery, and 25th Field Ambulance I believe. The Royal Regiment of Canada is located in the Fort York Amoury on Fleet Street if I am correct that also house the Queen's York Rangers. That is my freebie for you, the rest you need to search and act on mate.

Personally for myself I hope to move up to Toronto in the new year and knock on the 48th Highlanders door and see if they're taking in recruits, hopefully they are as I would just have to transfer my application file over to them instead of the current regiment I have on application now, again that is if the regiment is accepting recruits though.

For you however you need to find out what regiment you want best and apply to it and get your name in the hat. Cheers!


----------

